# Shooting With the EOS 6D in Costa Rica



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 23, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/12/shooting-with-the-eos-6d-in-costa-rica/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/12/shooting-with-the-eos-6d-in-costa-rica/">Tweet</a></div>
<strong>My vacation camera


</strong>I decided to force myself to put down the familiar and start using a camera and lens I wouldn’t normally pick up. I am down in Jaco, Costa Rica for a couple of weeks with the <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/892349-REG/Canon_8035b002_EOS_6D_Digital_Camera.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">EOS 6D</a> and <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/843008-USA/Canon_5175B002_EF_24_70mm_f_2_8L_II.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">EF 24-70 f/2.8L II</a>. I plan to do a full review of the 6D in the next couple of months, as I may also be bringing it to Vietnam and Laos at the end of January. For now I will do an update every few days with my feelings about the camera.</p>
<p>So far I have found the combination to be quite nice. The EOS 6D does not feel like a “budget” camera at all. It’s a hefty little thing with great image quality and ergonomics. I do wish I had the new EF 24-70 f/4L IS, as I think it will be far better balanced on the camera. Don’t get me wrong, having an EF 24-70 f/2.8L II attached to the camera is not a bad thing.</p>
<p>I am getting used to it not having a joystick to move focus points like on the EOS 5D Mark III and EOS 1D X, the control pad inside the scrollwheel works quite well.</p>
<p>Below is an image of my son playing in the waves. The 6D got soaked with salt water by mistake and seems to have survived the ordeal unscathed.</p>
<p>The image quality is top notch, the color and dynamic range of the new 20mp sensor is quite good. I plan to head out in the evenings and test out the high ISO performance.</p>
<div id="attachment_12405" class="wp-caption aligncenter" style="width: 585px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/IMG_0216.jpg"><img class="size-medium wp-image-12405" alt="EOS 6D & EF 24-70 f/2.8L II - Jaco Beach, Costa Rica" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/IMG_0216-575x383.jpg" width="575" height="383" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">EOS 6D & EF 24-70 f/2.8L II – My son in the waves at Jaco Beach, Costa Rica</p></div>
<p><strong>EOS 6D Video</strong>

I have yet to do any testing of the video capabilities of the EOS 6D, as that is not a strength of mine. I may get into it a bit later in the trip.</p>
<p><em><strong>Canon EOS 6D for $2099 at <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/892349-REG/Canon_8035b002_EOS_6D_Digital_Camera.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009B0MZ8U/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B009B0MZ8U&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20" target="_blank">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.normancamera.com/index/page/product/product_id/26833/product_name/Canon+EOS+6D+Digital+Camera+%28Body+Only%29+" target="_blank">Norman</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICA6D.html?kbid=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a></strong></em></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## sporter42 (Dec 23, 2012)

Used my 5D3 in Costa Rica two weeks ago. Mostly paired with 17-40 f/4L. Performed flawlessly. I bought it the week the 6D was announced, and haven't looked back. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/shawnporter/collections/72157632264961540/


----------



## helpful (Dec 24, 2012)

Bravo! Your comments are spot on with my own 6D experience, even to the point of videography not being a strength of mine. The heft of the 6D in particular is outstanding. The 6D feels strong, dense, and durable. The D600 I have is not quite terrible, but its construction is much more wimpy compared to the 6D.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Dec 24, 2012)

I look forward to the more detailed review. If you want any tips about Vietnam, feel free to email me. Ive lived and worked there and in the region on and off for close to ten years. Still am. /J


----------



## EchoLocation (Dec 24, 2012)

i find it interesting that the only people in this thread who have a 6D both own 5DIII's and tons of other Canon stuff. 
It seems like if you are neck deep in the Canon system and want something cheaper to fool around with from time to time than the 6D is a great choice.
To me, it seems like if you want the most for your money, with the best features, then the D600 would be a better choice.
I haven't heard of many normal people(with maybe one aging aps-c body and one or two lenses) choosing the 6D, only pro's and serious enthusiasts who just want a new Canon toy.
Personally, i was disgusted when the specs for the 6D were released and bought a D700. Even now, you can get the D600 with kit lens for less than the 6D body only.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Dec 24, 2012)

EchoLocation said:


> i find it interesting that the only people in this thread who have a 6D both own 5DIII's and tons of other Canon stuff.
> It seems like if you are neck deep in the Canon system and want something cheaper to fool around with from time to time than the 6D is a great choice.
> To me, it seems like if you want the most for your money, with the best features, then the D600 would be a better choice.
> I haven't heard of many normal people(with maybe one aging aps-c body and one or two lenses) choosing the 6D, only pro's and serious enthusiasts who just want a new Canon toy.
> Personally, i was disgusted when the specs for the 6D were released and bought a D700. Even now, you can get the D600 with kit lens for less than the 6D body only.


Wow those strong words. Hope you enjoy your Nikon. Maybe you should check out a few of the other about the 6D. You will find some that fits the other description there. They also seem very happy with their 6Ds.


----------



## mrkinyo (Dec 24, 2012)

I shoot with the Canon products, a 5D Mark III to be exact. I also shoot with their professional camcorders. That being said, I have to say that as a former Nikon user, the Nikon cameras provided a much sharper shot. Don't get me wrong, I love my Mark III but honestly, it leaves me wanting more. There are many cameras out there that are arguably better. The Canon 6D is not one of those cameras. That's not to suggest that it is a bad camera but, it is not better. The picture taken in Costa Rica that was posted is not a very good picture in terms of quality. The composition is good but the quality is typical of what I have seen from non-professional users. More specifically, the picture lacks sharpness throughout and for whatever reason is not properly focused; however this is probably due to user error and not a deficiency within the camera. I am guilty to. The bottom line is that most all of these cameras are really good when used properly and as long is you love your camera, that's all that really matters. It doesn't need to be justified on way or the other. 

Have fun in Costa Rica.


----------



## hmmm (Dec 24, 2012)

Thank you for sharing the image. I don't see how much can be told of the fine focus from a 1024x683 resize to the web, but the child in the lower right looks in focus, as should be the case. The range of tonality held in the clouds is pretty impressive -- is this an in-cam HDR? Cute kid, too: but you knew that already.

I'm thinking about getting a 6D ... and yes I'm a Canon APS-c shooter looking to move to full frame. I liked what I saw in the specs of the D600, but I was put off by the dim viewfinder when I tried it out. And the oil splatter issue doesn't appeal, either. I'm sure I could get used to the D600, but I've gone from leaning to switching to pretty much settled on staying with Canon.


----------



## Zlatko (Dec 24, 2012)

mrkinyo said:


> I shoot with the Canon products, a 5D Mark III to be exact. I also shoot with their professional camcorders. That being said, I have to say that as a former Nikon user, the Nikon cameras provided a much sharper shot. Don't get me wrong, I love my Mark III but honestly, it leaves me wanting more. There are many cameras out there that are arguably better. The Canon 6D is not one of those cameras. That's not to suggest that it is a bad camera but, it is not better. The picture taken in Costa Rica that was posted is not a very good picture in terms of quality. The composition is good but the quality is typical of what I have seen from non-professional users. More specifically, the picture lacks sharpness throughout and for whatever reason is not properly focused; however this is probably due to user error and not a deficiency within the camera.



This is more properly called _viewer_ error, not user error. The photo is _perfectly_ focused on the child. Exif indicates the photo was shot at f/2.8, so the background is understandably out of focus.


----------



## joshuajacks324 (Dec 24, 2012)

My family and I currently live in Laos! It's beautiful this time of year and isn't to hot and rainy!


----------



## verysimplejason (Dec 24, 2012)

Zlatko said:


> mrkinyo said:
> 
> 
> > I shoot with the Canon products, a 5D Mark III to be exact. I also shoot with their professional camcorders. That being said, I have to say that as a former Nikon user, the Nikon cameras provided a much sharper shot. Don't get me wrong, I love my Mark III but honestly, it leaves me wanting more. There are many cameras out there that are arguably better. The Canon 6D is not one of those cameras. That's not to suggest that it is a bad camera but, it is not better. The picture taken in Costa Rica that was posted is not a very good picture in terms of quality. The composition is good but the quality is typical of what I have seen from non-professional users. More specifically, the picture lacks sharpness throughout and for whatever reason is not properly focused; however this is probably due to user error and not a deficiency within the camera.
> ...



 +1.


----------



## docsmith (Dec 24, 2012)

I look forward to the review. Love Costa Rica. I am sure you already have plans, but Carrara and Manuel Antonio NPs are great and sunset dinner at Villa Caletas is a must.


----------



## Pag (Dec 24, 2012)

I received my 6D a bit over a week ago and I really enjoy it so far. It's a big improvement over my previous 50D! It's a great camera overall, but I must say I like the features some people here call "gimmicks". The wifi connectivity is brilliant for still life photography: I set the camera on a tripod and then I can concentrate on adjusting my composition and lighting while looking at the result in real time on my phone. No more running every 2 minutes to the back of the camera to see if things are placed properly! The GPS is also nice for landscape work, and I expect it would be great for travel photos. I already had a GPS logger for that purpose, but it's so much more convenient to have directly on the camera.

Coming from a crop camera, high iso pictures are just amazing -- it's just plain awesome to be able to take handheld photos like those without worrying about noise.




Canon 6D Test Shots by pagarneau, on Flickr




Canon 6D Test Shots by pagarneau, on Flickr




Canon 6D Test Shots by pagarneau, on Flickr


----------



## db_canon (Dec 25, 2012)

@Pag

Wow, great pictures. Thank you for sharing. The 6D is really a great camera.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

joshuajacks324 said:


> My family and I currently live in Laos! It's beautiful this time of year and isn't to hot and rainy!


Hi. I haven't been up there yet. I hope to be able to go to plain of jars within a couple o months. Is there any other place you recommend going? I would like to be able to see parts of the the old Ho Chi Minh trail. I understand Tchepone is good for that. Would you know where else to go?


----------



## daniemare (Dec 25, 2012)

Pag said:


> I received my 6D a bit over a week ago and I really enjoy it so far. It's a big improvement over my previous 50D! It's a great camera overall, but I must say I like the features some people here call "gimmicks". The wifi connectivity is brilliant for still life photography: I set the camera on a tripod and then I can concentrate on adjusting my composition and lighting while looking at the result in real time on my phone. No more running every 2 minutes to the back of the camera to see if things are placed properly! The GPS is also nice for landscape work, and I expect it would be great for travel photos. I already had a GPS logger for that purpose, but it's so much more convenient to have directly on the camera.
> 
> Coming from a crop camera, high iso pictures are just amazing -- it's just plain awesome to be able to take handheld photos like those without worrying about noise.
> 
> ...



Feel the same and I am learning about my new 6D exactly where these shots were taken. Christmas lights and early darkness, low light testing it is


----------



## joshuajacks324 (Dec 25, 2012)

Hobby Shooter said:


> joshuajacks324 said:
> 
> 
> > My family and I currently live in Laos! It's beautiful this time of year and isn't to hot and rainy!
> ...



We live in Luang Prabang. I've only been to the Plain of Jars once. It's beautiful but I would have to say Luang Prabang has the best variety of things to shoot. Waterfalls, temples, mountains, and so much more.


----------



## CoolPix (Dec 25, 2012)

I find it funny that you say in starting off, a lens I would never pickup when the 70-200 IS II has to be one of the best zoom lenses Canon has ever produced.

Wondering why you would not ever have wanted to pick up such a stellar preformer?

And salt water would instantly void the warranty.


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Dec 25, 2012)

EchoLocation said:


> I haven't heard of many normal people(with maybe one aging aps-c body and one or two lenses) choosing the 6D, only pro's and serious enthusiasts who just want a new Canon toy.


Depends what you mean by "normal", I guess, but I went from a Rebel XT to the 6D. Oh, and- yeah, not counting the Rebel's kit lens, I only had a 40mm pancake and EF75-300...


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Dec 25, 2012)

Pag said:


> I received my 6D a bit over a week ago and I really enjoy it so far.


Beautiful shots of YQB, Pag.


----------



## pdirestajr (Dec 25, 2012)

EchoLocation said:


> i find it interesting that the only people in this thread who have a 6D both own 5DIII's and tons of other Canon stuff.
> It seems like if you are neck deep in the Canon system and want something cheaper to fool around with from time to time than the 6D is a great choice.
> To me, it seems like if you want the most for your money, with the best features, then the D600 would be a better choice.
> I haven't heard of many normal people(with maybe one aging aps-c body and one or two lenses) choosing the 6D, only pro's and serious enthusiasts who just want a new Canon toy.
> Personally, i was disgusted when the specs for the 6D were released and bought a D700. Even now, you can get the D600 with kit lens for less than the 6D body only.



"Disgusted"??? You know this is just a camera. No reason to be disgusted. Happy holidays!


----------



## Pag (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 25, 2012)

So far I have to say the 6D is a great camera for what/how I shoot. Anyone dismissing it likely hasn't used it. It is definitely superior to the 5D3 for low light shooting and the IQ is excellent. Much better than I expected. Don't sell the 6D short based on the paper specs. It's a great camera.

And the pics posted above are great. They are good examples of what can be expected from the 6D. And the low light focusing is a lot easier than the 5D3.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 25, 2012)

CoolPix said:


> I find it funny that you say in starting off, a lens I would never pickup when the 70-200 IS II has to be one of the best zoom lenses Canon has ever produced.
> 
> Wondering why you would not ever have wanted to pick up such a stellar preformer?
> 
> And salt water would instantly void the warranty.



I don't use zooms, so it's outside the comfort zone for me. I don't worry about warranties, I use the gear and sometimes bad things happen.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Dec 26, 2012)

joshuajacks324 said:


> Hobby Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > joshuajacks324 said:
> ...


Thanks for the info, yes of course Luang Prabang is a must see. Not sure how I will be able to squeeze it all in in one visit. Plain of Jars is really something I want to see due to the sites, but mostly for its history. Thanks again.


----------



## SDsc0rch (Dec 26, 2012)

@pag.. great shots
8)

the middle one is my fav!


----------



## bholliman (Dec 26, 2012)

wellfedCanuck said:


> EchoLocation said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't heard of many normal people(with maybe one aging aps-c body and one or two lenses) choosing the 6D, only pro's and serious enthusiasts who just want a new Canon toy.
> ...



I had a 7D and 3 lenses before purchasing a 6D, so I don't quite fit the "normal" criteria... But, I couldn't be happier with my 6D. I've used it extensively for low light indoor family pictures over the last few days and the pictures are great. I would have needed flash with my 7D and I prefer natural light indoor shots. For the type of shooting I needed it for the 6D is a great choice. It will be my primary camera now with the 7D used for kids sporting events.

The 6D is a good value for the price considering its got 90% of the features of the 5D3 at 70% of the price. if you need top of the line AF, 6 frames per second and 2 cards for storage, its worthwhile to spend the extra $$ for the 5D3. I can live without those features. The 6D provides what I was looking for at a fair price.

The 6D was never intended to better the 5D3. It's fills a niche between the 5D3 and 7D in the EOS portfolio. Those who are trashing it for not meeting or exceeding the 5D3's specs don't seem to understand that.


----------



## webphoto (Dec 26, 2012)

I am using the 6D to shoot catalog images for websites and the results are amazing. I was surprised by the IQ and the pro built body of the 6D. It is definitely a winner.


----------



## EchoLocation (Dec 26, 2012)

bholliman said:


> wellfedCanuck said:
> 
> 
> > EchoLocation said:
> ...


I fully understand that. But for Canon to leave out the 7D AF or better in a time(2012 not 2009) when nearly every Nikon has a better AF was pretty weak. All the new Nikon updates have at least a 39pt AF while Canon is still offering the same 9pt AF system that was lame when the 5D II came out years ago. For me, it wasn't impressive at all, especially for the launch price. 
I'm sure lots of people disagree with me and are happy with the center point AF, but for me, I was over it. I already had a Canon 5D and the only problem was the ISO and the AF.
I waited for the 6D for a while as I have been wanting a lighter FF body for years(I travel a lot,) but when the specs were announced it was way too easy for me to not be interested in the camera, especially for $2100 dollars.


----------



## verysimplejason (Dec 26, 2012)

EchoLocation said:


> bholliman said:
> 
> 
> > wellfedCanuck said:
> ...



Then good for you. If you really need better AF, then by all means go for D600. However if you are only considering a Canon system such as most of us here, 6D or 5D3 is the way to go. And don't tell us that "normal" people would go for a D600 instead. I for one is considering going for 6D or 5D3 depending on my available budget by next year. I'm a TI1 user and it didn't even crossed my mind to jumping to Nikon. I guess I love my lenses so much. Camera bodies come and go. Sometimes it's Nikon on top and sometimes Canon but lenses will always be there for you to use even after several years. Well I guess either you're very rich to invest in lenses from one system to another or you just need several lenses. Well, each to his own...


----------



## bholliman (Dec 26, 2012)

> ...for Canon to leave out the 7D AF or better in a time(2012 not 2009) when nearly every Nikon has a better AF was pretty weak. All the new Nikon updates have at least a 39pt AF while Canon is still offering the same 9pt AF system that was lame when the 5D II came out years ago. For me, it wasn't impressive at all, especially for the launch price.



I don't think there is anything wrong with the 6D AF system. For those of use who primarily focus with the center point, lock and recompose, not having 39 AF points isn't a big deal. I prefer the 6D's simplified AF system over the 7D's AF for non-sports shooting.



> I waited for the 6D for a while as I have been wanting a lighter FF body for years(I travel a lot,) but when the specs were announced it was way too easy for me to not be interested in the camera, especially for $2100 dollars.





> Then good for you. If you really need better AF, then by all means go for D600. However if you are only considering a Canon system such as most of us here, 6D or 5D3 is the way to go.



+1
I'm heavily invested in Canon lenses and am very satisfied with their products, so I don't even consider Nikon. As Verysimplejason pointed out, the lenses are the long-term investment anyway, not the camera bodies. The 6D is what it is. If it meets your needs, buy one. If not, look at other options.


----------



## Badger (Dec 26, 2012)

EchoLocation said:


> i find it interesting that the only people in this thread who have a 6D both own 5DIII's and tons of other Canon stuff.
> It seems like if you are neck deep in the Canon system and want something cheaper to fool around with from time to time than the 6D is a great choice.
> To me, it seems like if you want the most for your money, with the best features, then the D600 would be a better choice.
> I haven't heard of many normal people(with maybe one aging aps-c body and one or two lenses) choosing the 6D, only pro's and serious enthusiasts who just want a new Canon toy.
> Personally, i was disgusted when the specs for the 6D were released and bought a D700. Even now, you can get the D600 with kit lens for less than the 6D body only.



I went from a Canon 20D and a couple of aging lenses to the 6D. Honestly, didn't consider the Nikon. Guess I'm just comfortable in the Canon camp. By the way, I got some great shots with the 20D, and I'm getting great shots with the 6D also.


----------



## Stickman (Dec 26, 2012)

Costa Rica, Vietnam and Laos? Running this site must be paying off in basket fulls of money! 

Keep doing what you are doing, it is obviously working out well.


----------



## mingocr83 (Dec 28, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> <div name=\"googleone_share_1\" style=\"position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;\"><glusone size=\"tall\" count=\"1\" href=\"http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/12/shooting-with-the-eos-6d-in-costa-rica/\"></glusone></div><div style=\"float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;\"><a href=\"https://twitter.com/share\" class=\"twitter-share-button\" data-count=\"vertical\" data-url=\"http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/12/shooting-with-the-eos-6d-in-costa-rica/\">Tweet</a></div>
> <strong>My vacation camera
> 
> 
> ...



Glad to see you came to visit my country. I hope you and your family enjoy the trip, if you need details on places to visit, shoot me a message.

Regards,
Roberto


----------



## Velo Steve (Dec 29, 2012)

I'd love to see some discussion of shooting and traveling with a camera in tropical conditions. I'll be spending almost a month on ships, boats, and kayaks, and on foot near the water. I'm pretty happy with my body and lens selection, but it's the moisture I'm worried about. The top two issues are:
1) How to carry the camera when I won't be using it but I might fall in the water or briefly drop a bag.
2) How to protect the camera and lens while shooting, but in light rain, falling moisture from vegetation, etc.

I have a little D10 for snapshots when it's really wet, but I'm really looking for how to use my 5D III with good results and no damage.


----------



## marinien (Dec 29, 2012)

Stickman said:


> Costa Rica, Vietnam and Laos? Running this site must be paying off in basket fulls of money!
> 
> Keep doing what you are doing, it is obviously working out well.



Craig (the CR guy) is running Lens Rentals Canada ;-)


----------



## Area256 (Dec 29, 2012)

I just spend a week in British Columbia with the Canon 6D, and it performed very well. I left the GPS on full time and the batter drain seemed minimal. It rained lightly almost non-stop, and the Camera didn't seem to mind getting a bit wet. I did a lot of landscape, and the DR proved to be quite good in most cases.

I must say having the GPS is a nice feature; I can now use the map in Lightroom 4 to locate images taken at specific locations. 

The exposure preview in Live View worked very well, which was the reason I got the 6D over the D600. It made my long exposure landscape photography far easier.

Here is an example:




Morning Light by Area256, on Flickr


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Dec 29, 2012)

Velo Steve said:


> I'd love to see some discussion of shooting and traveling with a camera in tropical conditions. I'll be spending almost a month on ships, boats, and kayaks, and on foot near the water. I'm pretty happy with my body and lens selection, but it's the moisture I'm worried about. The top two issues are:
> 1) How to carry the camera when I won't be using it but I might fall in the water or briefly drop a bag.
> 2) How to protect the camera and lens while shooting, but in light rain, falling moisture from vegetation, etc.
> 
> I have a little D10 for snapshots when it's really wet, but I'm really looking for how to use my 5D III with good results and no damage.


Steve. Start up a thread about this. I would also like to learn more, especially about cleaning/drying the equipment. I livr in the tropics since a few years. I take no special precautions I would say. I have Lowepro bags and a cheap knock off Crumpler slingbag. I am usin my 5D3 and previously a 60D. The worst thing so far is that my 24-105 took bad hit while shooting a 6 minute video while walking in thejungle. After keeping it in air conditioned room for 24 hour it had dried up again. Now working perfect again. 5D3 can take some bad weather in terms of rain, probably more than we think.


----------

